# Turkey Fail...



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

So donno why this happens to me, but it seems like too many hunters think hunting turkeys is about sneaking up on them and ambushing them...
Today I went with a coworker early morning to try and get a turkey...first stand we got nothing...we moved further up the mountain and found a spot to sit and started chirping...to our amazment we got some gobbles  but it was way far out...so we continued to chirp...slowly it came in gobbling. After it was getting really close to our we could hear it gobbling...It stopped gobbling back....
So my coworker is wondering what is going on...he starts looking around and way high up on the mountain to our side there is a person who has apparently come down from the ridgeline and is "sneaking"(i emphasize sneaking, cause he stuck out like a sore thumb ridge lining and then coming along side the mountain) alongside the mountain...in hunt of our turkey that is gobbling.
I figure this hunter had heard our tom gobbling and atv'd up the mountain and then left it up top when he got to the other side of the mountain(we heard engines running but werent sure where it was at...)
Those people sneaking around trying to jump turkeys really should buy a call and hunt the turkeys the proper way...otherwise it just screws other hunters...

Anyhow the guy ended up noticing us cause my coworker went and blew a crow call just to say "hey bozo look you just ruined our hunt"...i hope he realized that...its just way frustrating X(


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

That is very frustrating if when you've taken the time to set up like that and waited and called. Dang buddy good luck on the next one!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

turkey hunting in utah is new to most people... they dont know the proper way to hunt them. they just assume you hunt them like you would deer, locating them, then sneaking in on them to get a shot. i had the same thing happen with me and my sis on tuesday night. i knew where some turkeys were headed, so we got ahead of them and would softly call every now and then. we would get a response every 20 minutes or so... when we would finally hear them walking through the bottom of the ravine by stepping on all the leaves, the tom gobbled once more. just before he come into view, we heard the most god-awful attempt at a turkey call above us. i could see the hens the tom was with. they just sat still and listened. they didnt move. then i heard the guys com crashing down the canyon, then they stopped and proceeded to set up and call, every 30 seconds. they were throwing hen calls, gobbles, hoots, crow calls... :shock: everything they had at them. after 5 minutes of this the turkeys just turned around and walked away, never making a sound again. then later that night when we got back to the truck, the guys had the nerve to tell us that WE spooked the turkeys. they heard them down there and they cut them off and that me and my sis were off base by trying to intercept them when someone else was trying to hunt that flock and then said "we need to be more considerate to other hunters when they are in the area...." some people :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

dang, i think you beat my turkey fail story by a long shot 

I think what my co worker said fits perfectly with quite of Utah hunters..."common sense is not that common"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup, and all those people are doing is teaching those birds to have lockjaw.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds like lots of the same going around. I had a bird I was working today when I saw a truck on the far ridge. I knew they were glassing the bird because I had initially seen him from the same location on foot. I knew this was bad. There was no way to approach that bird from that direction but I knew they were going to try. I had used the terrain to make a wide swing around him and set up in a decent location for calling. I had worked him to about 50 yards when he disappeared and quit gobbling. I had to leave for work and while I was walking out here the bird comes sailing over my head. In all my years of turkey hunting in various locations around the country, I have never seen so many turkeys flying mid day like here in Utah. Oh well, I had a ball working that bird in anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

birdman said:


> Sounds like lots of the same going around. I had a bird I was working today when I saw a truck on the far ridge. I knew they were glassing the bird because I had initially seen him from the same location on foot. I knew this was bad. There was no way to approach that bird from that direction but I knew they were going to try. I had used the terrain to make a wide swing around him and set up in a decent location for calling. I had worked him to about 50 yards when he disappeared and quit gobbling. I had to leave for work and while I was walking out here the bird comes sailing over my head. In all my years of turkey hunting in various locations around the country, I have never seen so many turkeys flying mid day like here in Utah. Oh well, I had a ball working that bird in anyway.


thats where your long range duck hunting sky busting skills come into play! come on you dont practice all waterfowl season for nothing! get a good lead on him and let him have it!  :lol: its nuts out there right now. its ALMOST worse the the rifle deer hunt, but not quite o-||


----------



## utduckguy (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to over the counter tag hunting and unlimited hunters in the hills. 

I am all for anyone to hunt in general,but common guys if you would just take a little time and do some research and EDUCATE YOURSELF everyone would have a better hunt and experience.Its such a joke out there now than the pre OTC tags years where the number of hunters were limited.

GO BACK TO A SEASON DRAW!!!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

phorisc said:


> Those people sneaking around trying to jump turkeys really should buy a call and hunt the turkeys the proper way...otherwise it just screws other hunters...


Growing pains. That's all it is.

Turkey hunting in Utah is relatively new. Many hunters are still learning how to hunt turkeys. With the recent increase and availability of turkey tags, this is to be expected. We have a lot of hunters that have not learned the joys and challenges of calling turkeys in to you.

many of these hunters are simply doing what they know. They "spot and stalk" turkeys just like they do deer. You really can't get down on them for doing it. Utah just needs some time for new hunters to figure things out, and learn how to hunt these birds.

Education is key. If you know people that are new to turkey hunting, try to teach them. We all need to be patient and respectful of other hunters and other people out recreating as well. Whether you are hunting turkeys, shed antlers, grouse, deer, or rabbits -- it doesn't matter. Be respectful, courteous, and aware of others trying to enjoy the outdoors at the same time as you.


----------



## Goosekiller (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm new to the turkey hunt its been a great experience so far. I try to watch an read as much as possible so I don't ruin anyone's hunt including myself. I was told by a friend not to set out decoys because there done mating but it sounds like that's not the case. Sorry in advance if I ruined anyone's hunt being a newbie!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

utduckguy said:


> Welcome to over the counter tag hunting and unlimited hunters in the hills.
> 
> I am all for anyone to hunt in general,but common guys if you would just take a little time and do some research and EDUCATE YOURSELF everyone would have a better hunt and experience.Its such a joke out there now than the pre OTC tags years where the number of hunters were limited.
> 
> GO BACK TO A SEASON DRAW!!!!


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!! utduckguy, you are dead wrong on this one. PHB hit the nail on the head, we are going though a learning process here in Utah and limiting the number of hunters in the field will do NOTHING to help educate the novices about turkey hunting methods. What limiting hunting numbers does do is...yup, you guest it...limits the number of people that can go hunting! Thats absolutely ALL that it does. 
Under the Limited entry system we have, we just crowd more people (hunters) into less time which in turn creates an overcrowding situation. Divide the number of hunters by the number of days available to hunt...pretty simple math! I say...STOP THE WHOLE* LE* SYSTEM AND OPEN THE STATE UP TO ALL HUNTERS THAT WANT TO GO...we have plenty of birds to do that. 
This whole idea of "better quality" hunts via fewer hunters in the field is exactly what has got us into this mess we are in with big game hunting here in Utah. Is that what you really want our turkey hunts to become? Really utduck guy...really?


----------

